# "You are cute" really means..



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

ugly!

Hot= Hot

No comment at all= hideous!

:hug


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol god i hope not


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

SilentProphet said:


> ugly!
> 
> Hot= Hot
> 
> ...


I think it could mean a myriad of things, lol. It could mean you're cute but not my type. Cute but too young/old. Could mean hot. Could mean ugly but something about it makes them want to pinch your cheek (like those ugly dogs that women say are cute). Could be related to your personality. Could be relating to physical appearance and could be your gestures or a particular look you make.

Next time ask, lol. What do you mean by that? And then list off all the different conclusions you could draw from such a vague expression. Then again your sa will probably prevent you from doing this so :stu


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

well here is the thing. Guys have a different meaning of "cute" Cute is still hot when us guys say it, like that girl is CUTE. But for girls i think they say it cause they feel bad about how ugly the guy is! LOL so they say " you're cute"


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



SilentProphet said:


> well here is the thing. Guys have a different meaning of "cute" Cute is still hot when us guys say it, like that girl is CUTE. But for girls i think they say it cause they feel bad about how ugly the guy is! LOL so they say " you're cute"


Actually not for me. I have two words. Cute and Sexy and both have a different meaning. Cute basically makes you want to squeeze them in your arms or (pinch their cheek kind of thing). Sexy is strictly related to sexual attractions. You can be both cute and sexy or just cute or just sexy or neither in my book of definitions, lol.

Oh and hot for me is connected to sexy not cute, when I'm describing someone.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

"Cute" is a good thing.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



SilentProphet said:


>


 :con I don't get it, lol.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL neither do i! Just wanted to post that smilie. I feel like my head is going to explode right now!


----------



## bright572 (Jan 22, 2006)

For girls, the word _cute_ is like _widget_. It can mean anything, or nothing, but oftentimes it seems like a synonym for innocent.

Free Dictionary:
*cute*
1. Delightfully pretty or dainty.
2. Obviously contrived to charm; precious.
3. Shrewd; clever.

Webster's:
*cute*
Etymology: short for acute
1 a : clever or shrewd often in an underhanded manner b : impertinent, smart-alecky
2 : attractive or pretty especially in a childish, youthful, or delicate way
3 : obviously straining for effect


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe we all are Delightfully pretty then!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's the kiss of death. Alongside 'You're so funny!!!!!'


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL word


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm living under the basic assumption that anyone who ever uses the word "cute" to describe me is either being back-handedly sarcastic or expressing pity for my inanity. Like, I say something really stupid (which is basically anything that comes out my mouth) and they tell me, "Oh, you're so cute" as in, "awww, your thoughts are adorably puerile. Good for you for trying." 

Or I come out wearing the most uncoordinated outfit ever assembled and someone says, "You look so cute!" to convey that I look "cute" in the same sense that a two year old covered in spaghetti looks cute. 

The general consensus is that anyone who ever describes me as "cute," simply do so because I am an adult woman whose personality and dress is befitting a child.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

I use cute all the time (in my head) to describe women I fancy :yes


----------



## bright572 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I don't think that it's the kiss of death... some girls like guys who are "cute" and some don't.

I think that "hot" is a universally-positive adjective, so if someone wants to pay a complement they say "hot".

Also the context is important: "He's cute!" means something other than "He's... cute."


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I use "cute" only about girls I find attractive, not just looks-wise but overall.


----------



## bright572 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



ST said:


> I find calling a girl hot is kinda demeaning and shallow, at least to her face.


I agree... this varies based on gender. If a girl says some guy is hot, that's positive. I have a feeling that the usage and definition vary, based on the gender of the "cute" word-user. If a guy describes a girl as "cute" then he's probably paying an unequivocal complement.

Some guys think being called "cute" is demeaning, and alot of girls would say that being called "hot" is demeaning. Others would be honored by either complement. As the song goes, let's call the whole thing off. ;-)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Really tho? girls don't like being called hot? :sigh


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I object. haha If a guy calls me "hot" that's a good thing.

"Cute" is one of those tricky words when it comes to guys, it can mean she finds you attractive or it could be an "Awww, you're cute like a lil' brother" kinda thing.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

What if I think a girl is hot and cute? Do I call her lukewarm?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Same thing for a girl "Cute" could mean a guy finds her attractive or it could just be an innocent kinda thing. It's one of those words that can have different meaning to different people I guess.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I will start calling girls "super cool" from now on just to mess with their head. hahah


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cute = Not "OMG I WANNA SHAG YOU THIS INSTANT!", but not ugly either.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Personally, cute and hot are the same thing for me. If I think a girl is ugly or plain I just don't say anything or if I'm forced to I'll say "She's ok looking".


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't equate the word cute with ugly but i don't like it anyway. To me it is a word that should only be applied to kids. I have been called cute a number of times by different people and it always makes me feel very silly and childish.


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*

i think that they are different types of looks... when i think of hot i think of a girl who is really sexy and when i think of cute i think of a girl who is attractive but not in the same way. but cute is definately a good thing when your talking about a girl. not so much with guys tho, just because most guys dont want to be known as being cute. its sorta like being called adorable or something. i think its because its not really a masculine thing to be called cute. like, that little baby boy is cute but chuck norris isnt cute because he's a man. haha wow thats such a stupid example, but you get what im trying to say?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> It's the kiss of death. Alongside 'You're so funny!!!!!'


A guy who is funny turns me on so I definitely wouldn't say that's the kiss of death.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Either cute or attractive. Same meaning for me when I use the word about someone's appearance.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

When I say that a girl is cute, it means that I think she is pretty.
When I say that a guy is cute, it means that there are things that I wouldn't mind doing with him if he was willing.


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

I use cute to describe guys I find attractive..


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^ you are cute! If i was 10 years younger i'd be all over you! No need to worry tho, I'm ugly and 10 years older than you so you're safe!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



davemason2k said:


> I will start calling girls "super cool" from now on just to mess with their head. hahah


I'm going to start doing the same :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"You are soooo good looking" - means "God Bless You"


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



sweetxfracture said:


> I use cute to describe guys I find attractive..


 :agree


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



GraceLikeRain said:


> sweetxfracture said:
> 
> 
> > I use cute to describe guys I find attractive..
> ...


me too


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Not true...not always anyway. I've called guys cute that I really do think are cute. But maybe they think I'm telling them they're ugly. :afr So I'll just use "hot" from now on to be safe. :b


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Not true...not always anyway. I've called guys cute that I really do think are cute. But maybe they think I'm telling them they're ugly. :afr So I'll just use "hot" from now on to be safe. :b


If some girl said I was cute, I would think shes telling me Im ugly...especially if she seemed shy... ar

Most guys like being called Hot...
Call them that...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think you're all very cute..................I thought cute was a good thing too. It is kinda of a shallow judgment, but it's a start!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

YAY so what you all are saying is by saying i was cute this girl meant i was attractive? BUT what if i know i'm ugly? LOL maybe she likes ugly looking guys?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

BUT what if you tell a girl she is hot BUT she is one of those girls that KNOWS she is hot? and hears it all the time from all the pervs? Should you play it off like you don't find her attractive and tell her she is ugly or not your type? Or "yea you are pretty good looking i guess"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

If she has the attitude like she knows she's hot, don't feed into that crap. I would lay off the compliments about her looks and focus on something else...that'll get to her.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

If that doesn't work, get her face tattooed on your chest, and invite her round to your house where you'll have lots of photos of her in her daily life plastered all over the wall. As an extra you may wish to buy a blow up doll and stick a picture of her face on the dolls head.

It's a winner. Trust me, i'm a doctor.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

almost


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I use "cute" to describe women I find attractive, along with a bunch of other words. I say nothing at all if I don't. 

chic_canadian_gurl, I think you're attractive. I'm sorry if my language lead you to believe I felt otherwise.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Some people use "cute" as a way of saying someone isn't drop-dead gorgeous, but isn't ugly, either.

Personally, if I thought someone was ugly, I wouldn't use a euphemism. "Cute" is _good_. None of my friends really use "hot" in reference to people. They *DO* say "cute."


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

"Cute" is one of those terms where you could be honest or bsing, but using "hot" removes all doubt.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Um, "cute" doesn't mean "ugly" for me. I actually never heard tell of that usage of the word. At least for me, "cute" is always definitely a good thing.

Like... for example, I often say I've always thought guys with glasses are extremely cute. I mean that in the best possible way. I can hardly take my eyes off them - I don't think that means I think they're ugly, lol. :mushy


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, well took some of you guys advice and sent this email  

Dear Jessica Alba,

I think you are ugly and your movies blow, but it would still be willing to hang out with you sometime. I am 27, a virgin and have social anxiety, live with my parents and am currently unemployed., I am planning on seeing a pyschiatrist and will probaly be going on some mind altering meds, so one day i might snap and try killing you, but please don't take it personally. If you ask me i think you won the lottery getting this email from me  Oh i'm also really ugly and you are probably taller than me. Email me back when you have time, kthx, bye.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Cute can mean a lot of different things but I agree with this poster right here


> Author of topic is bang on. People use cute with me when they're trying to spare my feelings over my looks. They're trying to be tactful, but they majority are horrible actors.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I once called my ex (before she was an ex) cute all the time. And she was smokin'. In my experience "cute" most often means that you made them smile somehow. I'm pretty sure "cute" tends to mean that the person at least likes you.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I dont find anything wrong with being called 'Cute' by someone your own age. I hate it if it comes from older people (such as relatives), a bit demeaning in my opinion.

If a girl told me I was cute, i'd take it as she's attracted to me / interested, not on a personal level. However, it really depends on the situation too.

If you're just at a bar drinking rambling on about nonsense, and I start talking about whatever, say sports (not that I talk about sports, just an example), and she's listening...and I talk heavily in depth for 3 minutes about it, and during the conversation she's saying 'Wow', 'uh huh', 'haha', then finishes with 'your so cute', i'd take that as in she likes my personality, and maybe as a friend, but likely not for a relationship.

But, different situation, if i'm at work or something, helping a girl, and she just randomly says 'you're cute', i'd take that as a sign of attraction (more looks wise, or maybe overall). 

I dont know why anyone would think 'cute' means 'ugly', etc. I think thats certainly not the case. 

I also find telling a girl she's 'hot' is somewhat rude/offensive (a bit macho/testosterone kind of thing - I think its inappropriate in almost all situations). Depends on the girl, but most girls, if you're new to a relationship, it's more appropriate to say 'beautiful', 'stunning', 'gorgeous', 'cute', etc. 

Maybe if its 2am and the beds about to go sweakin', and she bought some sexy garments, then 'hot' is the most appropriate in that situation.

Basically I think 'hot' is more of a sex-based term and a guy term (I use it all the time around guys, and other guys use it around me). Me to a girl however, no.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Cute can mean cute for a guy depending on his appearance. I usually say that when he is boyishly cute, like Brad Pitt would be cute, not Al Pacino. 
Al pacino is just plain sexy. (young pacino) nothing cute about him at all. Yet, Johnny Depp IMO is a nice combination. Both cute and sexy. It just depends on their faces. I would call jared Leto cute, not hot. 

I also agree that cute can mean "mediocre" though. It's a safe word. It's just unfotunate that people take it the wrong way when someone is honestly telling them they look good, because it can be a genuine 
compliment.

When I was in school, it was the norm to say that attractive guys were cute. 

I was told I looked "lovely" once, (by a guy I liked, not a family member) and I was real worried about that. What the hell did that mean? Aren't old ladies with canes also lovely? Doesn't lovely apply to many, many things, like houses or outfits or other inanimate things. It also seems like a safe word like cute where you never know what somebody really means.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Julian McMahon is cute and sexy. Johnny Depp, not so much.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

... "Stay the hell away from him!"

I was called cute some (long) time ago.

I'd like to know what SHE was on! :lol


----------



## segeta (Jun 1, 2005)

SilentProphet said:


> ugly!
> 
> Hot= Hot
> 
> ...


I'm 'cute' online, but just a plain weirdo in real life. Fun.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

"You are cute" can mean many things. Every single person is different from one and another and most people are just as shy as you are when conversing with others. Now tell me, could you ever go up to a girl and tell her she is "hot?" If you are like the millions of others on this planet, saying "You are hot" will put you in a nerve racking situation. In situations like these most people try to find the next best thing that is less embarrassing for them to say. In the case of the word "cute" many females would choose to use this word instead of "hot" in fear they might be rejected. Everyone has the fear of rejection. Saying "you are hot" to someone is basically telling them that you are into them and would possibly date them. The word "cute" is more borderline and makes the other person debate with them self whether or not that person is into them. Overall sometimes the word "cute" is a friendly way of a person saying you are good looking, but that's it, and other times it means you are hot and they would date you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I disagree, most often than not, cute means that you find a person attractive.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

WRONG! a girl isn't going to come out and just say to somebody " you are ugly" when you show them a pic! or post pics! unless EVERY guy on this site who posted pictures just happens to be "cute" What are they going to flat out and post a message " your ugly" to somebody with SA?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Guys, if a girl says you have "cute" penis, you probably shouldn't feel too good about that.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



SilentProphet said:


> WRONG! a girl isn't going to come out and just say to somebody " you are ugly" when you show them a pic! or post pics! unless EVERY guy on this site who posted pictures just happens to be "cute" What are they going to flat out and post a message " your ugly" to somebody with SA?


:lol that would be like crushing their soul though. I agree though.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay, I don't know why anyone would think the word cute means ugly. I think at any age, being called cute is a positive thing, like you look good. People can be nice and try not to hurt someone's feelings by saying they're cute, but that doesn't change the word into something negative. It really depends on whether or not the person is being genuine or their tone of voice. If I call a guy cute it means I think he looks good.
Sometimes even if you feel you're ugly that doesn't mean someone else isn't going to find you attractive. I'd be glad if a guy called me cute, even on days when I don't think I'm that pretty.
I think hot is a higher lever of attractiveness and is more sexual. It's like saying someone is sexy.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i have seen guys i said were 'cute'... they had those babyish qualities like chubby cheeks or a little bunny nose. or just a baby-face in general. ^_^


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

OK so we are all cute! Fellas. lets go out and ask some girls out in the REAL WORLD and not cyberspace and see how we do! Report back here with the progress. If any girl you ask out says you are "ugly" or not "their type" just say you heard you were "cute" from some hot girls on a message board.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll try it out.


----------



## Sin_Lechuga (Aug 13, 2007)

i never use cute. i see "cute" as a way to describe a kitten or a puppy.
i use...
wow
whoa
holy ****
you're/she is/they are beautiful
she has (a) great (insert attractive facial or body feature here)
she is like an angel 
and my favorite...
"looks like an angel" doesnt quite cover it...
those arent in any order btw even though they may look like it.
we should just stop using "cute" to describe a potential love interest, or lack of any interest, if their are so many meanings anyway.

caught myself editing my post for stupid comments again, posting as is and not looking back again.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Blue Bird said:


> Okay, I don't know why anyone would think the word cute means ugly. I think at any age, being called cute is a positive thing, like you look good. People can be nice and try not to hurt someone's feelings by saying they're cute, but that doesn't change the word into something negative. It really depends on whether or not the person is being genuine or their tone of voice. If I call a guy cute it means I think he looks good.
> Sometimes even if you feel you're ugly that doesn't mean someone else isn't going to find you attractive. I'd be glad if a guy called me cute, even on days when I don't think I'm that pretty.
> I think hot is a higher lever of attractiveness and is more sexual. It's like saying someone is sexy.


I agree with this and some people are simply "cute", that could be the best word to describe him or her and it's definitely a good thing.
For me to feel like a person is attracted to me for sure, "Hot" sums it up. I also like "beautiful", "gorgeous" etc. If that's what the person actually thinks.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

There's a difference between 'hot' and 'beautiful'.

Hot - Looks great!

Beautiful - Absolutely stunning, I naturally smile when I look at her. The kind of woman you see once every couple years.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Silent is referring to people when they post their pics or ask how they look you always get the diplomatic answer of "you're cute", I don't think peeps are that gullible.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

I've been called cute before (never anything else) but girls have been really attracted to me before and still called me just "cute" 


Me, I kind of like cute/fun looking girls over the "ideal beauty" type girls.


----------



## Saeglopur (Aug 15, 2007)

To be honest, I wouldn't feel comfortable at all calling a woman "hot".
A lot of people feel the same way. Talking to a friend I'd say "she's cute".

On the other hand, if I really fancied a girl I'd probably use the word "gorgeous". Never hot, sexy, or any of that stuff.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> I think Silent is referring to people when they post their pics or ask how they look you always get the diplomatic answer of "you're cute", I don't think peeps are that gullible.


Except SilentProphet really is cute (attractive).


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

But if silentprophet thinks he's not attractive, then even if someone disagrees, silentprophet wins. Kind of a hollow victory, though.

This thread is six pages debating the subtle putdown quotient of a universally positive comment. I don't mean that to sound nasty, but think about it. This thread is one of many where people are searching for ways to feel bad about themsleves.

Do you really not see that search for evidence that you're not good enough is a symptom? Same for insisting your not good enough even when people say "your good enough".

I know me saying something doesn't change anyone's deeply set fear that they're unacceptable, but I really wonder if people realize that its primarily a fear that they struggle to make into a reality?


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have not rad any other replies so forgive me if this has already been said, but cute means what it means: cute. Cute is actually better then hot, at least in my opinion. For me a hot girl is a girl I would like to have a one night stand with, and a cute one is the one I would like to have a relationship with. When girls says cute they actually mean it, and I would rather be that then some boy-toy.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

Yeah actually, girls are attracted to guys with more feminine features for long term relationships (cuter guys probably) and attracted to guys with masculine features for one night stands.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/UK/W ... 266372.cms

unfortunately most girls age 18-26 (guesstimate) end up hooking up with macho jerks because they don't want to settle down.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Same can be said about most guys around that age, even those that are older, they're not looking to settle down either. It's all a *****.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



Sad_ape said:


> Yeah actually, girls are attracted to guys with more feminine features for long term relationships (cuter guys probably) and attracted to guys with masculine features for one night stands.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/UK/W ... 266372.cms
> 
> unfortunately most girls age 18-26 (guesstimate) end up hooking up with macho jerks because they don't want to settle down.


That's a joke. I don't believe a word of it. Girls want guys to be guys. I sure do what a girl to be a girl. Women are attracted to male features and attributes.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't want a guy who's prettier than me.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

They say a blend of feminine and male traits. Think someone like Brad Pitt vs Randy Johnson.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's just Brad Pitt vs an ugly dude.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

No, randy johnson is much more masculine than pitt. Much more pronounced brow ridge, thin elongated nose, thicker facial hair growth (brad pitt has the hair growth of a 14 year old) highly pronounced adams apple. 

I compared them because they have similar facial cranial measurements yet much different facial morphology. Johnson is ugly but masculinized. Pitt is cute, pretty and feminized. (sorry, used to admin biodiversityforum.com) 

There are better examples though. Muhammad Ali vs Evander Holyfield. Ali had a very baby face and is probably the most respected boxer of all time. A balance of masculine and feminine traits seems most respected and is what makes people like Brad Pitt and Muhammad Ali so attractive.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I get what you were trying to do. I was really just commenting on how unattractive Randy is.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

yah, lol, he is an ugly guy. That's masculinity for you though.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I obviously can't comment on how girls look at guys physically. Wasn't there a thread in the past about the male body? But it makes too much sense to say male attributes attract women. Not female attributes.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Who decides what is masculine and what is feminine?


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Sure, I may be generalizing of course, but I have to assume most women are attracted to male qualities (both physical and personality).


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



Airick10 said:


> Sad_ape said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah actually, girls are attracted to guys with more feminine features for long term relationships (cuter guys probably) and attracted to guys with masculine features for one night stands.
> ...


It all depends on personal preference.

I agree with Atticus. I think we sometimes try to find the negativity in everything.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Now, Brad Pitt is someone that a girl would call 'cute.' Which reaffirms my beliefs that cute is just a weaker version of 'hot'.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, Brad Pitt is definitely HOT. No matter how old.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Even _I_ think Brad Pitt is hot.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> No, Brad Pitt is definitely HOT. No matter how old.





njodis said:


> Even _I_ think Brad Pitt is hot.


Cute...hot...same thing. :yes


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey not to spoil anything, but the word HOT was invented a few years ago by Paris Hilton therefore I dont use it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

**** Paris Hilton up the arse, I'll use HOT all I want.
I don't think Brad Pitt is hot, he doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Who decides what is masculine and what is feminine?


two key chemicals. Testosterone and Estrogen.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: "You are cute" really means..*



Strange Religion said:


> **** Paris Hilton up the arse, I'll use HOT all I want.
> I don't think Brad Pitt is hot, he doesn't do anything for me.


Interesting I'm a guy and I figured girls must drool all over that guy. That being said I don't find angelina jolee (however you spell it) attractive.

And how did this thread become so freaking long?

I thought we established early on people's definition of cute varies making it dependent on the individual using the word.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

scairy said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Who decides what is masculine and what is feminine?
> ...


Yes, but facial features are interchangeable. If found on both sexes, why consider certain features "feminine" and others "masculine"? It's all cultural.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Easier to define, I think there are biological distinctions here that society or culture uses to categorize. Obviously higher levels of testosterone produce more 'masculine' features on most guys, facial hair, more muscular physique, athletic, etc. The physical, biological-slash-genetic distinctions I don't have a problem with it, it is more along the lines of general culture masculinity associated with behavior. Like guys not showing emotion.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Guys show emotion all the time: anger and frustration with aggression.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


Put a woman on testosterone and her bone structure will change. Her face will become masculine.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Guys show emotion all the time: anger and frustration with aggression.


At one point studies found a correlation between testosterone and aggression. Not sure if more recent studies found earlier studies to be flawed.

Look at the wrestler that killed his son and wife. He was on synthetic products that boosted his testosterone levels.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

He was also on xanax though  Not at an abusive level though, but still. He was obviously ****ed up in the head to do what he did.


----------

